# What I.D, do you carry



## malcermie (25 Apr 2013)

When riding on your own what forms of i.d. do you carry? i.e. dog tags, ICE blood group.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Apr 2013)

None.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Apr 2013)

None.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (25 Apr 2013)

Nothing specific, but if worst comes to worst the powers that be should be able to identify me from my mobile phone


----------



## Spinney (25 Apr 2013)

ICE in the phone, that's all.


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (25 Apr 2013)

Commute - wallet
Rides - debit card and getting a Road-I'd band


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (25 Apr 2013)

Pointless me putting I.C.E. in my phone as its a company phone and requires a pass-code.


----------



## slowmotion (25 Apr 2013)

None.


----------



## Typhon (25 Apr 2013)

ICE in my phone, I unlock it before each ride. Maybe something with my blood group on would be a good idea. If only I knew what it was!


----------



## Hacienda71 (25 Apr 2013)

A credit or debit card.


----------



## BrianEvesham (25 Apr 2013)

None.
Something I should think about though.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Apr 2013)

Spinney said:


> ICE in the phone, that's all.


I never bothered until I got ill and was put on Warfarin. At that point, I decided that I had better be sensible so I added 2 ICE (In Case of Emergency) numbers to my phone and also my personal details including my hospital and NHS numbers.


----------



## paul04 (25 Apr 2013)

On my commute to work I will have my tachograph drivers card,It has my info on it (as I drive a 7.5ton van at work)
On my weekend rides I do not carry anything.


----------



## derrick (25 Apr 2013)

My other half made me a plastic card with all my details on it, the size of a credit card hung around my neck,


----------



## Canrider (25 Apr 2013)

I wear baggies, so wallet. But thinking about it, even if I lycrad up I think I'd still carry wallet in a wedge pack or similar. Negligible weight and I'd be sorted for ID/money/etc.


----------



## sheffgirl (25 Apr 2013)

I always have my purse with my driving licence in it in my rucksack. The one time I left it at home (so I wouldn't use my debit card) I fell off my bike, but fortunately I wasn't badly injured. I fell on my face, broke a tooth and split both my top and bottom lip but was still able to talk fairly coherently when the ambulance came. So now I always carry it, and wear my helmet!


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (25 Apr 2013)

In the absence of ID, I wonder if the emergency services would think to run the frame number through https://www.bikeregister.com/?


----------



## smokeysmoo (25 Apr 2013)

DOGTAGS


----------



## Dave 123 (25 Apr 2013)

None.
As soon as I've pressed reply I will put ICE into my phone as I've been meaning to do it for ages.


----------



## GetAGrip (25 Apr 2013)

Just my phone, and I have just this second put two ICE nos. on the front page that you see while phone is locked. Until now, I have never given it a thought about who to contact.


----------



## chernij (25 Apr 2013)

I always take me wallet with me which has my driving licence in.


----------



## Davidc (25 Apr 2013)

Driving Licence. Usually have a credit card as well.


----------



## compo (25 Apr 2013)

Engraved dogtags, failing that the coppers have my fingerprints and photograph


----------



## numbnuts (25 Apr 2013)

Dog tags


----------



## Falwheeler (25 Apr 2013)

ICE in my phone and dog tags as I am on medication that could affect any possible treatment


----------



## sdr gb (25 Apr 2013)

RoadID wristband or driving licence in my wallet.


----------



## vickster (25 Apr 2013)

Credit card but not always unless commuting, then my full wallet


----------



## coffeejo (25 Apr 2013)

I wear a medical ID wristband thing whenever I'm out on the bike or walking the dog or whatever. Don't always want to take my wallet so this seemed like the next best option. And if wallet gets pinched, at least this way they won't have my address or my medical details.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (25 Apr 2013)

I nevet go out without my Costa coffee loyalty card......


----------



## snorri (25 Apr 2013)

The contents of my wallet will contain my home address, but as I live alone, and my neighbours dont know my relatives..........


----------



## themosquitoking (25 Apr 2013)

snorri said:


> The contents of my wallet will contain my home address, but as I live alone, and my neighbours dont know my relatives..........


Oh wow, you're boned.


----------



## mattobrien (25 Apr 2013)

RoadID bracelet thingy. Name, address, wifey phone number and home phone number.


----------



## Phil485 (25 Apr 2013)

Ice Id bracelet as my phone has a pass lock and I don't always carry a card.


----------



## on the road (25 Apr 2013)

None.


----------



## AndyPeace (25 Apr 2013)

I just carry a cheap tesco phone, it's got my home contacts in assuming it survives any accident. I've no significant allergies, rare blood or special requirements. As long as the ambulance picks me up, I don't need to worry what my name is.


----------



## grumpyoldgit (25 Apr 2013)

AndyPeace said:


> I just carry a cheap tesco phone, it's got my home contacts in assuming it survives any accident. I've no significant allergies, rare blood or special requirements. As long as the ambulance picks me up, I don't need to worry what my name is.


None.Dont take a phone either,sort of defeats the object.


----------



## buggi (25 Apr 2013)

i recently put an app on my phone called "Emergency Kit" which displays my next of kin's numbers on my lock screen. its pretty useful.


----------



## jazzkat (25 Apr 2013)

I've just bought some dog tags off ebay. My name and address and phone plus wifeys number.
I had an ICE number in my phone but figured if I had a 'bad one' my phone might not be in one piece.


----------



## AndyPeace (25 Apr 2013)

grumpyoldgit said:


> None.Dont take a phone either,sort of defeats the object.


I carry the phone to call the ambulance! I'd never answer it, though this is no different off the bike


----------



## Ozzrahog (25 Apr 2013)

recent versions of android let you put a message on the lock screen, mine has my name and my wifes name as an emergency contact with her mobile numer


----------



## RWright (26 Apr 2013)

I carry an old student id ( no it is not from the 1970's, I took some classes this century ) in the saddle bag on one bike and an old expired drivers license in the saddle bag of another bike I ride a lot.


----------



## deadpool7 (26 Apr 2013)

Road ID. I wear it when cycling and running.


----------



## I like Skol (26 Apr 2013)

Don't you know who I am!


----------



## deadpool7 (26 Apr 2013)

I like Skol said:


> Don't you know who I am!


The Juggernaut?


----------



## ufkacbln (26 Apr 2013)

TonyEnjoyD said:


> Pointless me putting I.C.E. in my phone as its a company phone and requires a pass-code.


 
The reason why ICE on a phone is useless..

1. Phones are not identifiable;e as an individual's property and there is a good chance of informing the wrong people
2. Phones do not always stay with the person
3. Most phones have a a locking system that prevents random persons accessing
4. Each operating system and manufacturer has a different way of storing and accessing contacts, so it may not be easily apparent
5. The phone may become damaged, or run out of charge
6. The information is not something that Medics look for, it is at the Hospital stage that this becomes useful.

By all means use ICE, but do not do tis at the expense of practical or working solutions


----------



## Pauln (26 Apr 2013)

I wear a RoadID


----------



## Trickedem (26 Apr 2013)

I have printed a little piece of paper with my name and a couple of contacts. I've then laminated it and wear it around my neck


----------



## lavoisier (26 Apr 2013)

ID Bracelet and ICE in my phone.


----------



## coffeejo (26 Apr 2013)

User said:


> Does anyone recommended on ID bracelet from the UK or is the US company the best product on the market..


Engraved / USB / fill it in yourself?


----------



## antnee (26 Apr 2013)

I have my name and address on a lable inside my bike helmet also carry mobile phone and Driving licence if this is wise I don't know?


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (26 Apr 2013)

I usually carry my oystercard as it contains all my bank/credit cards, library cards, nectar and tesco cards and my professional insurance id. There's be no mistake as to my name although I never carry my address with me.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (26 Apr 2013)

jazzkat said:


> I've just bought some dog tags off ebay. My name and address and phone plus wifeys number.
> I had an ICE number in my phone but figured if I had a 'bad one' my phone might not be in one piece.


Which is also a good reason to not mount it to bars as a pseudo-Garmin (Not saying you do)

I have the Android ICE app on my main screen, Home set as a location in my garmin and most importantly I carry my face,fingerprints and dental imprint with me all of the time 

I don't know any paramedics, would be interesting to know what their process is for ID'ing fallen cyclists. Assuming they would search jersey pockets, saddle bags/panniers?


----------



## LarryDuff (26 Apr 2013)

Maybe we should all get micro-chipped.


----------



## matthat (26 Apr 2013)

buggi said:


> i recently put an app on my phone called "Emergency Kit" which displays my next of kin's numbers on my lock screen. its pretty useful.


Hi Buggi Is that on the dreaded I format or android?


----------



## matthat (26 Apr 2013)

Ozzrahog said:


> recent versions of android let you put a message on the lock screen, mine has my name and my wifes name as an emergency contact with her mobile numer


Cheers hadn't realised you could do that and i consider myself tech savvi!! I have no password on phone and have ice on homescreen plus i have recently started carrying driving license.


----------



## Glenview09 (27 Apr 2013)

Does a donor card count?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (27 Apr 2013)

I carry nuffink when leisure riding, but when commuting (and at all other times) I carry the drinkers ID card that I got when I was 18.







Not bragging (well not much) but I do still get asked for ID when buying booze sometimes. I guess they cold be extracting the widdle though...


----------



## matthat (27 Apr 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I carry nuffink when leisure riding, but when commuting (and at all other times) I carry the drinkers ID card that I got when I was 18.
> 
> View attachment 22445
> 
> ...


I'm the same age and don't think i've ever been asked for id. I've looked 30 plus since about 16 but now i'm nearing 40 i still look only 30ish so hopefully by 60 i'll still look 20 or 30 yrs younger.


----------



## ufkacbln (27 Apr 2013)

User said:


> Does anyone recommended on ID bracelet from the UK or is the US company the best product on the market..


 
ICE ID

Don't go for the Velcro though as it fails in a few months.

I use the "Pro" and have used the disposable "Tyvek" ones when organisng a sponsored event.

Bes fun is wearing a yellow one as it is conspicuous. The number of people who assume it is a LiveStrong band and start ranting is hilarious, let them rant and then ask what they are on about as you point out it is simply a high visibility ID band.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (27 Apr 2013)

matthat said:


> I'm the same age and don't think i've ever been asked for id. I've looked 30 plus since about 16 but now i'm nearing 40 i still look only 30ish so hopefully by 60 i'll still look 20 or 30 yrs younger.



I've been grey since I was about twenty, so folk must me taking the mickey!


----------



## on the road (27 Apr 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I carry nuffink when leisure riding, but when commuting (and at all other times) I carry the drinkers ID card that I got when I was 18.
> 
> View attachment 22445
> 
> ...


That makes me feel old


----------



## Andrew_Culture (27 Apr 2013)

on the road said:


> That makes me feel old



I used to have a record shop and some of the customers were born several years after I sat my GCSEs!


----------



## pally83 (27 Apr 2013)

I carry phone with ICE in (I thought it would've melted and stopped working by now... Ha. Ha. Ha.) and my British Cycling membership card with emergency number.


----------



## on the road (27 Apr 2013)

on the road said:


> That makes me feel old


It doesn't make me look old though, I'm 48, fast approaching 49 and people still refer to me as kid


----------



## Andrew_Culture (27 Apr 2013)

on the road said:


> It doesn't make me look old though, I'm 48, fast approaching 49 and people still refer to me as kid



I wonder if the trick to feeling young is to surround yourself with folk older than you?

:looks around forum:


----------



## malcermie (27 Apr 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I wonder if the trick to feeling young is to surround yourself with folk older than you?
> 
> :looks around forum:


Where the hell am I going to find any of them!!!!!


----------



## buggi (28 Apr 2013)

matthat said:


> Hi Buggi Is that on the dreaded I format or android?


actually, it's on my windows phone but i believe there's an android version


----------



## Chris S (29 Apr 2013)

A junk-mail letter with my mother's address on it. I live by myself and she's my next of kin.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (29 Apr 2013)

I have a couple of conditions that need prompt medical attention in a 'worst case scenario' including one condition is not widely recognised by medical staff & 1 allergy (NSAID's) that can kill in me minutes, so I wear a medic alert bracelet. I have worn the vecro sports band for years before the band has needed replacing (and it was not the velcro that failed) and that is all day everyday: I don't leave the house without it.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Apr 2013)

Really should give this some thought I suppose. I currently carry absolutely nothing.


----------



## GlasgowFinn (29 Apr 2013)

I carry a RoadID.

I asked a paramedic friend of mine about what info to have on it. He said that there was no point at all in including blood group as they WILL cross match before giving you any blood, regardless of what you're carrying . If you're "bleeding out" then they will give you O+ until they can cross match.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (29 Apr 2013)

Remember those SOS Talisman/St Christopher things? I've worn one on a neck chain most of my life.


----------



## malcermie (29 Apr 2013)

Got my id dog tags from ebay today they are perfect, have stamped on them my name,home phone, wife's name and her mobile.


----------



## slowmotion (29 Apr 2013)

The Cappuccino Kid said:


> If you're "bleeding out" then they will give you O+ until they can cross match.


 
"Bleeding out?" That's quite a phrase!


----------



## pplpilot (30 Apr 2013)

You can still get them - http://www.sostalisman.co.uk/


----------



## Arjimlad (30 Apr 2013)

I've just had my ICE details printed on a sticker which is on the back of one of my business cards. This is kept in the waterproof zipvit wallet I keep my phone, debit card & a tenner in. Figured the phone is passcoded and might be borked in an accident. 

As long as the little wallet stays with my mortal remains it should help.


----------



## Ben M (30 Apr 2013)

I carry my student card in my saddle bag because it would be easy to contact my college to get my next of kin details from that.

I guess I should sort out something with the details themselves as that would make life easier.


----------



## wealthysoup (30 Apr 2013)

The Cappuccino Kid said:


> I carry a RoadID.
> 
> I asked a paramedic friend of mine about what info to have on it. He said that there was no point at all in including blood group as they WILL cross match before giving you any blood, regardless of what you're carrying . If you're "bleeding out" then they will give you O+ until they can cross match.



What info did he recommend having on it?


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 May 2013)

Dog Tag with name and address and medical notes,contact # , St Michael medal, and a fob on my key chain that says" Episcopalian " and on the obverse says "In case of Emergency call a Priest". I kind of jingle, going down the road.


----------



## machew (1 May 2013)

wealthysoup said:


> What info did he recommend having on it?


Blood type = "Red"


----------



## Peddlar (2 May 2013)

As I spend a lot of time exercising alone outdoors, or in my incompetent gym without ID. I wear a road ID Slim, which is a small rubber bracelet (Like the Livstrong) which has my Name, Hometown and three contacts with phone numbers on them. Means I never have to remember ID and should calamity strike when I least expect it, they'll know who I am and my contacts can tell them anything about me. Cheap as chips and best product I found:-

http://www.roadid.com/p/the-Wrist-ID-Slim


----------



## Osh (2 May 2013)

i just take a credit card, but i ride with a guy who's on anticoagulants so if he has a fall needs urgent medical attention as bleeding won't stop - that's the kind of info it's worth having on a wristband or something


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (2 May 2013)

Osh said:


> i just take a credit card, but i ride with a guy who's on anticoagulants so if he has a fall needs urgent medical attention as bleeding won't stop - that's the kind of info it's worth having on a wristband or something


that's why I prefer the medic alert bracelet. They don't need to know your name to treat your life threatening medical conditions. names can be obtained at a phone call and quoting an id number once you have dealt with the lfe threatening medical condition and the person is 'safe'. for me it is NSAIDs - so the stuff you usually get given when you have an accident to prevent inflammation (ibuprofen/aspirin etc) and the need for steriods in an accident/emergency.


----------



## JoeyB (2 May 2013)

I carry my bank card and driving license (photocard)...no matter how short the journey


----------



## addictfreak (2 May 2013)

Road ID with:

Name
House No and Postcode
ICE telephone No
Home telephone No
Blood Group

My mobile phone also has a list of ICE numbers
Sometimes carry my wallet, which has endless forms of ID!


----------



## flissh (2 May 2013)

The Cappuccino Kid said:


> I carry a RoadID.
> 
> I asked a paramedic friend of mine about what info to have on it. He said that there was no point at all in including blood group as they WILL cross match before giving you any blood, regardless of what you're carrying . If you're "bleeding out" then they will give you* O+* until they can cross match.


 
If you need blood in a hurry it's O- they give 
I usually carry phone and credit card. Must think about getting id put on the locked screen of my phone


----------



## taximan (4 May 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I wonder if the trick to feeling young is to surround yourself with folk older than you?
> 
> :looks around forum:


 

I would if I could find anyone


----------



## Pikey (4 May 2013)

Strip of white electrical tape, mrs's number as emergency contact on it in marker pen, stuck on the back of my phone. Job done.

Not my idea tho, 'twas that scene in black hawk down where the delta guys were taping their blood group onto their boots.


----------



## vernon (4 May 2013)

Spinney said:


> ICE in the phone, that's all.


 
Is your phone protected by a password? If so how will the ICE number be accessed?


----------



## Roadhump (4 May 2013)

My wife always tells me to carry something that would identify me, but surely the main thing is that you are found and someone calls the ambo if you can't. I suppose having something to tell your blood group or any other important medical information would help.....probably overlooking something obvious as I often do.


----------



## Spinney (4 May 2013)

vernon said:


> Is your phone protected by a password? If so how will the ICE number be accessed?


no password
It's only a pay as you go


----------



## Svendo (4 May 2013)

Typhon said:


> ICE in my phone, I unlock it before each ride. Maybe something with my blood group on would be a good idea. If only I knew what it was!


I have heard that Hospitals don't trust anyone's reported blood group if a transfusion is necessary, as the risks of a mistake are too high. They use universal blood (O-) and wait until they've done their own typing test.


----------



## ianrauk (4 May 2013)

Svendo said:


> I have heard that Hospitals don't trust anyone's reported blood group if a transfusion is necessary, as the risks of a mistake are too high. They use universal blood (O-) and wait until they've done their own typing test.


 
Same as what a paramedic friend of mine said.


----------



## themosquitoking (4 May 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Same as what a paramedic friend of mine said.


All of a sudden i'm not too bothered about not knowing mine.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 May 2013)

Roadhump said:


> My wife always tells me to carry something that would identify me, but surely the main thing is that you are found and someone calls the ambo if you can't. I suppose having something to tell your blood group or any other important medical information would help.....probably overlooking something obvious as I often do.


Allergies are very important, ER can always give you "O"- until they type you for blood, but that won't kill you, or send you into aniphilectic shock. Some people are very allergic to penicillin or sulfa drugs.Drugs you take are very critical as well due to interactions they may have. A contact person is also good. But the thing nowadays is getting found in time. When I worked in Security, it amazed myself and others how many people, once they were in an accident, figured they were in the clear if they could just flee the scene. Medical history is important too. Mine's about the size of Boswells' _Life of Johnson._


----------



## doog (4 May 2013)

No ID

If abroad they will find my passport buried deep in the panniers.


----------



## SWSteve (5 May 2013)

Carry a wallet which is full of ID, Am Thinking of sticking a label on puncture repair kit with an ICE number as that's always in the back pocket


----------

